# Sunset Beach



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Headed there tomorrow for the week. Will try to get some fishing in. Anyone know how long of a walk it is to the Little River Inlet? I recall someone telling me it's like a hour walk but worth the effort. I'm thinking of doing the inlet to the North of Sunset as well as the pier. Suggestions on bait or lure would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Post up a fishing report if you get a chance SpeedRacer..........I plan to show up down there around Wednesday and hope to hear the bait is plentiful and the fish are on!

R/D


----------



## Leadsinker (Jun 24, 2013)

Its a pretty good walk to the little river inlet from that end of the island, but its not nearly as far if you park and walk out to tubbs inlet between OIB and Sunset beach. Plus about 200yds or so back from the inlet is a nice bend with a good hole that usually holds everything you could want to catch. Good luck and post a report I will be down fri.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Finally getting ready to head to the pier. I would make the trek north but I have some little ones that would not make it and my son and I jogged down to the south end and we ain't walkin down there. Lol. It's windy so I'm not expecting much but the kids want to give it a try so we're going.


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

SpeedRacer,

It is awful windy down here this evening! I have seen some whiting, spots and croaker caught out of the surf yesterday. I also found a patch of sandfleas yesterday around 7pm. Haven't seen any since. Soaked a few this afternoon along with some shrimp and caught a couple of fish before wind shut my fishing down. It collapsed our canopy tent and almost blew everything away. At 15th street there is a hole entry where the water feeds in from the 1st and 2nd bars. You can see it good at low tide. The fish were hiting good there Wednesday as the tide was going out through that opening. There are some holes straight out from 13th street. I saw them today at low tide. Thats where I was trying to fish when the wind came in. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day for fishing!

R/D


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Went out early before all the folks showed up on the beach this morning and caught a few whiting from the surf. Had a double hook up on one and it was a blast! My wife came down and took some pictures of a couple before she went back in. Caught the majority of them on fleas some on shrimp.








R/D


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice job RealDeal. We tried last night but got caught up in the storm. We were going to tough it out but once the lightening started, we called it quits. 

Score: Ocean 1. Me 0. Lol


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

That was a nasty storm last night! Would not have wanted to get caught up in that one! I had planned to go back out this evening as the tide started to come back in but got caught up in a friendly family corn hole competition. This family hates to lose!!!!!! We played until the bottom fell out! It's pizza night and time to start packing up to leave out tomorrow. Anybody need bait? Got a little bit of shrimp and a few fleas left over!?!?

SpeedRacer, sometimes the ocean has to win too! A lady on the pier this afternoon told me that's why its called "Fishing" and not "Catching"!!


R/D


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Lol. True dat True dat.


----------



## drivebyjustin (Jun 25, 2012)

Leadsinker said:


> Its a pretty good walk to the little river inlet from that end of the island, but its not nearly as far if you park and walk out to tubbs inlet between OIB and Sunset beach. Plus about 200yds or so back from the inlet is a nice bend with a good hole that usually holds everything you could want to catch. Good luck and post a report I will be down fri.


Looking at the google streetview, it looks like the road that goes out to the end of Sunset beach towards Tubbs inlet is closed off by a damn gate? Have you been out there recently? With that gate there it looks like there is no place to park.


----------



## jryock (Jul 6, 2015)

I was just there earlier this week. There is in fact a closed gate at the end of the road. It is a private drive and apparently the owners want their barren (of human-built structures) lots to be gated. However, there are a few spots close by to park. You can walk through a hole between the two main gates, or you can walk down the last access (toward the beach) and cut around the fence.


----------



## drivebyjustin (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Very helpful. Is it worth getting out there towards tubbs? Any luck out there?


----------



## jryock (Jul 6, 2015)

Nothing really to write home about... just some small whiting and such. There are at least two sandbars at low tide; so my expectations were low for bigger fish.

I really didn't put much time in fishing since my primary focus was spending time with the (extended) family, but the guys I talked to said they had some luck there on the backside of the island near Tubbs. I also saw a couple rays being pulled up to the pier while I played cornhole on the beach.


----------



## Leadsinker (Jun 24, 2013)

I hammered them when I was down and caught a bunch of flounder although most were throwbacks, some black and red drum and some heavy trout and saw a Jack Crevalle of all things caught out of that hole I was telling you about. Fish right next to the last floating dock by the gate because there is a nice spot there that usually produces as well. Also I investigated and at low tide you can park at the bridge on the island side at low tide and walk it back to the intra coastal where the old swing bridge was and do nice too. Good luck.


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Leadsinker,
Was that you out there wading under the bridge? My wife and I stopped at the boat ramp on the opposite side to check out the area and saw two guys wading out in the water fishing around the pilings. Looked like a good spot to fish.
R/D


----------



## Leadsinker (Jun 24, 2013)

Ding Ding and it is a good spot, there is a feeder creek that dumps in opposite of the ramp and usually holds some good fish around it. Plus you can hook into some nice red and black drum around the pilings. Just got make sure you know the tides cause you will get caught back there.


----------



## drivebyjustin (Jun 25, 2012)

Leadsinker said:


> Ding Ding and it is a good spot, there is a feeder creek that dumps in opposite of the ramp and usually holds some good fish around it. Plus you can hook into some nice red and black drum around the pilings. Just got make sure you know the tides cause you will get caught back there.


Looking at the map that looks like a good hike from the parking area on the side of the road (toward the bridge). How was the walk out there? Rough? Like, just bring a backpack rough or is there enough of a trail to pull a cart?


----------



## Leadsinker (Jun 24, 2013)

If your coming from the mainland side over the bridge you can park as soon as you come off the bridge and its not to far of a walk from there but as far as using a cart I don't use one so I couldn't say for certain yes or no. I would recommend the first time to bring a backpack and your gear and then you can make your mind up if you think you can get a cart back in there. You can also fish right at the pull in area when you come off the bridge on some pilings in the creek there and if you have a cast net you will get all the bait you need.


----------

